# What to expect at my first midwife appointment?



## cosmicgirl (Oct 2, 2009)

Sorry to ask but I'm the kind of person who needs to know things in advance just to stop myself worrying.

I've got my first midwife appointment on Thursday when I'll be about 9 weeks, I know I have to take a urine sample and some paperwork but that's it.  The appointment lasts 1 hour so what will actually happen? 

Thank you x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,


They will take details about you and your partners family history, any medical issues in your life, discuss healthy eating and genera advice, and usually will take blood to check your blood group, iron level, immunity to rubella, hiv, hepatitis etc. They will usually do your blood pressure aswell. You will be given your maternity notes that you keep with you to bring to each appointment,

Hope this helps,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## cosmicgirl (Oct 2, 2009)

Thank you Emily.  I'm assuming DH isn't expected to attend too?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, he doesn't have to, as long as you know his family history xx


----------

